# draining fresh water



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We have a Autocruise starspirit 2005 and thinking of winter coming thought I would check out the draining. Bit early yet I know but.....
When I came to the fresh water tank I lifted the cover inside the van' and unscrewed the cap to peer inside. A bit surprised to find it has a chain and plug just like a sink one. This is good as it lets the tank be cleaned out but what I would like to know is this......would you leave the plug "pulled" or replace it back in the hole. I used to leave the cap off the grey water tank on our old motorhome while it was not being used through the winter so the fresh air could get inside and keep it fresh.
Also, I found a 4" lenth of 1" and a half inch tube rolling around inside (reinforced type) I am at a loss as to what that is. 
Finally, is there anyone that has a job to screw the cap back on as I do ? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I always put the plug back but leave the top loose and just leave the tap for the waste open that way the cold air doesn't get in and freeze any residual water in the tank.

Joe


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Joe, that sounds good to me. I will do that.


----------

